# A few questions....



## BikerBabe (Jun 14, 2009)

I opened the boxes and gave all parts a soap-and-water-wash, just to be safe. Rinsed thoroughly and dried them gently with some tissue.
And then I started thinking:
The Bf-109 and the Luftwaffe guys are the same size...wouldn't it be nice to make some kind of...I don't know what you call it in english, a kinda landscape scene with a bit of field runway for the plane, some kind of hangar or something, and the crew standing by or doing whatever they're doing?
Hmmm! *thinks*
Right now I'm just concentrating on painting and assembling the plane and the crew guys, but what will I need to start making a little scene like that one? 
I've never made something like it before, and I think it could be fun.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2009)

Diorama. 

For the base of it, you'll need some MDF board as it's sturdy but light. As for grass or landscape stuff, a good place to start is actually looking at model train environment items, as they're pre-made. They also tend to be kinda pricy though.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah! Go for it, do a small diorama for the '109! I'm sure that there are plenty of people that'll jump in and help you out!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2009)

OY....Terry....your presence is required, front and centre mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Terry! Someone's left a bottle of single malt whisky here....yours?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 15, 2009)

...æeh...my guess is that aforementioned Terry is the forum specialist on dioramas, or what?


----------



## muller (Jun 15, 2009)

BikerBabe said:


> ...æeh...my guess is that aforementioned Terry is the forum specialist on dioramas, or what?



You got that right BB! Check this out. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/building-questions-tutorials-guidebooks/diorama-guide-part-one-15796.html


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2009)

He's somewhat of a top dog on the subject you could say....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2009)

That sorta covers it......


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep..


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2009)

I say! Rather embarrassed now, what!?
Seem to have missed this one Maria. Have a look at Part One of the above mentioned guide, then if you have any questions, give me a shout. I'm currently working on Part Two of the guide, which shouldn't be long now (been saying that for months!).
You could always change the markings to another Gruppe of JG26 if you wish to portray France, or use the kit decals to show use before the move to Gela, Sicily. BTW, been there once - tried to miss landing in a well (scenes of 'The Longest Day' movie!) and landed in an olive tree instead. Took bl**dy ages to get the parachute canopy off the tree!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 16, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Diorama.
> 
> For the base of it, you'll need some MDF board as it's sturdy but light. As for grass or landscape stuff, a good place to start is actually looking at model train environment items, as they're pre-made. They also tend to be kinda pricy though.



Hi Catchy, and thanks for the input. 

MDF - got that, I used to work recently at whaddyacallit...one of those stores that sell power tools, building materials, whatever you need to keep your house/garden/summer cottage/boat/car/whatever in a good shape.
I can probably get the carpenter to make me a nicely sized and prepared MDF board - and a little discount, too. 
No prob. 

And the model train environments - gotta check it out. 
I remember that a childhood friend of mine and his father used to build those train environments, they had a huge wooden board in their basement, where they had built an entire landscape with different trains, mointains, houses and all, and I also remember that the trees, houses, etc., was rather pricey, but hey - we've got a free newspaper and web page, where people buy and sell used things - and maybe...with a little bit of luck, I can find something useful there. Gotta research that. *makes a mental note* 



Lucky13 said:


> Yeah! Go for it, do a small diorama for the '109! I'm sure that there are plenty of people that'll jump in and help you out!



Well as you see, it's already happening. 



muller said:


> You got that right BB! Check this out. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/building-questions-tutorials-guidebooks/diorama-guide-part-one-15796.html



Thanks Müller, the pdf-docu has now been dl'ed. 



Airframes said:


> I say! Rather embarrassed now, what!?
> Seem to have missed this one Maria. Have a look at Part One of the above mentioned guide, then if you have any questions, give me a shout. I'm currently working on Part Two of the guide, which shouldn't be long now (been saying that for months!).
> You could always change the markings to another Gruppe of JG26 if you wish to portray France, or use the kit decals to show use before the move to Gela, Sicily. BTW, been there once - tried to miss landing in a well (scenes of 'The Longest Day' movie!) and landed in an olive tree instead. Took bl**dy ages to get the parachute canopy off the tree!



Embarassed? Me???
  
And I recognise that excuse for procrastinating with things one should have done...I use it myself, whenever ppl ask me when I'm going to update my BMW homepage again. 
Hmm, how to change the markings? Look up a different plane profile on the web and go for that? *scratches head*
(Of course I'd go for one that fits with the proper plane model/type)

And landing in other places than on the flat ground at a parachute jump - I can't recommend that. 
At best, it's annoying - at worst it's both noisy _and _messy. 
At least you missed the well. 

Anyway, thank you very much for the input, I seem to have some reading to do now...y'know, sometimes ppl put some links to PDF-files that can be downloaded, which is incredibly useful.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2009)

You're certainly welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd read your thread re JG26 in Sicily, so if you want to keep the same unit, and use the kit decals, it's fairly straight forward. It just means omitting one or two of the markings. If you want some more schemes for JG26 109E's from the period, including simple ones, without mottling on the sides, let me know.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 20, 2009)

*tugs gently on Airframe's sleeve*...please???


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2009)

Hell, I'm a sucker for sleeve-pulling and a coy 'please' with (perceived) fluttering eyelashes! Leave it with me and I'll dig out some JG26 (and JG2) '109E schemes and marking for France, 1940 to early '41. If you can, try to post the schemes and/or decals that are with the kit. I suppose you'd like some info on the airfields, what they looked like etc too?
Terry.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi again Air.

Sure, no problem - I'm starting the scanner up right...*click*...now! 
And the airfields and what they looked like would be very helpful, I'll sure appreciate that. *curtsies*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

You hear that laddies, Terry's a sucker for sleeve-pulling and a coy 'please' with perceived fluttering eyelashes... If you need something done, you know what to do!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Here goes:

http://www.bmwmc.dk/2009/Scan_001.jpg

http://www.bmwmc.dk/2009/Scan_002.jpg

http://www.bmwmc.dk/2009/Scan_003.jpg

http://www.bmwmc.dk/2009/Scan_004.jpg


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah Ha! you were posting as I was scanning!
Anyway, a very quick glance at your instruction sheet colour schemes tells me that the JG 26 machine can be built and painted as is, but leave off the white 'theatre' band around the tail. This will provide the markings as carried in France before deployment to Gela, Sicily. I need to confirm a couple of details on this, but you'll be OK with that one for most of the markings.
I'm going to watch those noisy boring things whizz around Silverstone for awhile, so I'll dig out and post some more stuff later. Meanwhile, here's a drawing of a few 109E details, and a selection of profiles covering the period September to November 1940, Battle of Britain. Only the top one is JG26 I'm afraid, with the early canopy. The final profile is one of my own, showing a II/JG53 109E4 in September 1940.
Bye for now,
T.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice Terry...can probably come up with some JG26 profiles too will check out one particular book should yeild some images...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Another Emil of JG26.Source unknown.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

A few more Maria....


----------



## Maximowitz (Jun 21, 2009)

I suppose I'd better start researching that Galland 262 soon......


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a couple more bits and pieces Maria. A couple of JG26 and a couple of JG 2 . The colour scheme for Wick's aircraft would be easy to do without an airbrush, as the real aircraft wasn't sprayed, but stippled, either with a stiff brush or a sponge. I'm fairly sure I've got spare decals for this one if you want them.
The map shows the fighter airfields in the Pas de Calais region during the Battle of Britain, with the three main JG 26 fields ringed, at Audembert (5), Marquise (6) and Caffiers (7).
If you'd like a great big huge mound of stuff, too big to post here or e-mail, bung me a PM or e-mail with an address, and I'll send a CD over with loads of pics, profiles and details of most of the airfields in the Pas De Calais, 1940 to 1944, plus other bits and pieces covering all of the JG's in France.
You could very easily build a nice little diorama, without too much work, and for little expense, to show the 'Emil' in a typical camouflaged dispersal, and the pics will give you some ideas.
Cheers,
T.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wasn't Wick shot down and killed in '41 or something?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

A few nice profiles here Jan.Good job.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice stuff Jan. Yep, Wick was shot down by Dundas, in late 1940 - November I think, I'd have to check. He went in to the Channel, but was never found. Dundas was in turn shot down by Wick's No2, IIRC.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Cheers lads, just trying to keep up with you lot...

That's true old boy! Wick is still listed as MIA I think....


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 21, 2009)

Good heavens guys, you've been busy! 
Thank you very _very _much for all of the information and the images/profiles, they've been saved in my ever-increasing Luftwaffe-folder - with a happy smile on my face during the process. 
Good thing too, that I've just recently bought myself an external hard disc drive, so I've got the space to save anything interesting regarding WW2 and the BoB that I might come across. 
Well, my Germany-folder has already stored worth 1.8 gb's worth of stuff, and the Galland-folder is approx. (currently) 682 mb's. That's including small video files, documents, maps, training/instruction files and images found all over the web. 

Anyway, thanks again - I certainly can't complain on lack of information needed for making a decent diorama now, and the accuracy of the model plane paint won't be lacking anything in facts based on the actual plane either, that's for sure! 

And Max? 
I'm all ears when you get to researching that Galland 262'er.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

Few more from SAM Combat Colours No.1


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice work Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks mate.....hope it helps...


----------



## muller (Jun 24, 2009)

Bf109E JG26 GB anyone?? 

We could call it 'The yellow-nosed bastard group build'


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2009)

It's an idea, but I'm sure there's going to be lots of them in next years BoB build. Still, we could continue with the theme from 1940 onwards...'The Abbeville Boys' Build?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in. 

And another thing besides that:
It sure seems like I'm going to have to make a lot of file folders for the various geschwader/plane patterns, as I'm sure there's a lot of plane profiles to be found, not only here, but all over the web.
Seems like I've got me some work cut out here.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep! I'd say put aside a year or three, and you should have a good library of files! BTW, I can still put those books onto a CD if you want them? There are two or three on profiles of 109's and 190's alone, plus lots more on Luftwaffe subjects.


----------



## imalko (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm very impressed with Jagdwaffe books series. Lots of great profiles there.


----------



## otftch (Jun 24, 2009)

As far as a scenery base or diorama,here's what I do. Cut a piece of plywood to the size you want.Sand the edges smooth and paint the edges only, red.(This simulates a cutaway section)Paint the base brwon or tan and let dry.If you go to a hobby shop that sell trains,you can get some Woodland Scenics Grass and earth mixtures.Now you need some Elmers white glue.Get two containers.Pour out half of one container into a bowl or measuring cup to re-use later.Fill the half empty container with water and shake well.Now take the un-touched container and run a bead of white glue around the top edges of your base.When you get a continuous bed around the edge,use the mixed container and pour some into the middle of the base.Use an old brush and spread the glue around until the base is covered.You may need more glue to accomplish this.When the glue is spread all over the top,sprinkle some of the grass material or earth moxture over the glue.Now you can see the reason for the bead around the dges.It will contain the dluted glue.It will look all milky.Don't worry.Tommorrow The glue will disappear. While the glue is wet you can use a brush or stick to cut ruts or add a couple of small rocks.When the glue is completely dried,turn the base over and dump the loose scenery material into a large flexible bowl.You can now return it to its container.(If you've mixed colors,don't worry,the mixture will only look better for the next tryy.)Add a model and some figures and you're done.This will make a convincing Diorama and if you just experiment with colors and materials you will only get better at it.When you are done you can pour the rest of the glue back into the diluted container.Here are some pics of a spitfire which I messed up on the decals.I added some battle damage,broke off a landing gear leg and placed the plane on it.I'll post some other dioramas on the forum later on.You can also make the diorama and use it for different planes as I will show later.
Ed

Ed


----------



## otftch (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's another example.Cut your board to the size you want as above and paint the edges red.Take some balsa wood and cut planks to simulate a cariier deck.Use the white glue to glue the planks down.Add some styrene to simulate arrester wires and paint either dark brown or tan.U.S. carriers were dark brown or grey.Japanese carriers were a tan color.Add a model and some figures and you are finished.


----------



## otftch (Jun 24, 2009)

The next option is a little more complicated.After the borad is cut and the edges are painted use wide masking tape to make a raised border arond the base.Mix some plaster to an oatmeal like consistency and spread in into the taped area.You have to play with the plaster to find the right time to work it.When it holds the shapes you want you can work it into any shape you want.I used a sponge to texture it as in the photos.Push the sponge down to create rocky areas and drag it along the surfaces to create the runway appearence.When the plaster is dry remove the tape and sand the edges to match the edge of the base.I left the plaster unpainted to simulate a coral airstrip.I dry-brushed some brown over it.I used paint to color the revetment areas with some scenic materials as described above.The palm tree was made from a wooden dowel.I cut it into small sections and them glued them together without sanding to make the trunk.After I painted it I added the leaves using materilas from a craft shop.You can find some pretty convincing ferns to do this.Add the plane and some figures and you're done.The oily patches are just some dirty thinner dripped onto the surfaces.


----------



## otftch (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is the most complicated one.After preparing the base as above use the masking tape again to seal the edges.Make it really tight.Mix the plaster to a soupy consistency and pour it onto the base.It must be very liquidy so it will be smooth when finished.This can be used to make any concrete surface.Use a lenght of balsa to define the edges of the runway.Any grassy area around it can be done as shown above.As the plaster dries use a straightedge to impress lines in the "cement".Paint the concrete ares with Floquil "concrete".I find this is the pefect color.I did this diorama in two steps to give the concrete a slope down into the water.Just add edges to a section and put the plaster down as real concrete is layed.When the plaster was dry I sanded it into a slope for the concrete apron.After painting the concrete use a fine line permanent marker to show some cracks.Now for the water.I paint the water area with colors until it looks right.Now it is colored but not yet wet.Now retape the edges realy tight.I used testors glosscote in the bottle and poured it over the water painted areas making sure some of it went over onto the painted concrete surface.This simulates the very shallow water.When dry you won't believe the results.There are newer ways to ake water but I find for small areas nothing beats this technique.If you want a figure in the water make sure you put him in before you pour the water.This particular diorama has been used at various shows with different models as can any you make.


----------

